# Twin lakes



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

A buddy says that he met a guy that lives on the lake & has a rowboat. Told him he can fish. This is on Rt43 near Kent. Its a private community lake(s). Anyone have any info they can share about the lake & whats in it. He said you can't even use an electric motor. I've driven over it many times & never see anyone fishing?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Ditto. I've never seen anyone there either. Very strange. I never knew no motors allowed either! That place has to have some good fishing in it! Sorry couldn't add anything constructive.(PM "bassmastermjb" and ask about it. Mark will have something to tell you!!)


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

Bluefinn said:


> A buddy says that he met a guy that lives on the lake & has a rowboat. Told him he can fish. This is on Rt43 near Kent. Its a private community lake(s). Anyone have any info they can share about the lake & whats in it. He said you can't even use an electric motor. I've driven over it many times & never see anyone fishing?


My family had property there and we used it for fishing and swimming rights. My dad kept his boat there and the first time I used a trolling motor, some geezer was yelling at me. But I've seen snowmobile tracks on the west lake. Go figure. The east lake is much deeper than the west. I've caught big pike, big crappie, and 4-5 lb bass on the east one. The west one has mostly gills and dinky bass. But you never know.


----------



## BassAssasin (Nov 5, 2008)

i fish twin quite frequently and jim is spot on except i have not seen or caught any pike in the lakes. jim i would like to hear any more info on pike from twin that you can share...thanks!


----------



## pikekilla (Aug 28, 2012)

I often wondered if there are walleyes or perch in there?


----------

